# Como correr programas de java sin acceder por el MS-DOS ?



## foso (Ago 9, 2009)

Estoy aprendiendo java y necesitaria saber como correr los programas sin tener que ir al MS-DOS y poner 

>     java NombrePrograma

Es decir me gustaría por ejemplo poder tener un ícono en el escritorio que me acceda al programa simplemente con un doble clic. Esto es para el futuro cuando arme algún programa mas importante.

Por ahora los programas que hago son sencillos dado que estoy empezando. El libro no me dice mucho al respecto, tengo el  " Deitel C/C++ y java " .

Mi S.O. es windows XP.

Gracias desde ya .


----------



## gero sam (Ago 9, 2009)

que mas loco,ya has intentado con el netbeans?... ese es un entorno de desarrollo(IDE) que hace que programes ahì, y corras en esa misma ventana tu ejecutable, ademas de que te pone de colores los comandos y te dice donde hay errores y todo eso...e igual te crea los archivos que nesecitas si esque quieres correle en el DOS(los .java, .class,etc),es bien facil de usar y de bajarse tambien...
aqui te dejo el link de la pagina oficial que es donde te puedes bajar(gratis y bien legal) 

suerte y ojalà te hagas la bala para Java.


http://www.netbeans.org/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> Estoy aprendiendo java y necesitaria saber como correr los programas sin tener que ir al MS-DOS y poner
> 
> >     java NombrePrograma
> 
> Es decir me gustaría por ejemplo poder tener un ícono en el escritorio que me acceda al programa simplemente con un doble clic. Esto es para el futuro cuando arme algún programa mas importante.



La forma de hacerlo es generar un archivo tipo *.jar*. Este tipo de archivos son unos .zip comunes y silvestres, que tienen todas la clases comprimidas y se le agrega un archivo especial llamado manifiesto que dice varias cosas sobre la aplicación, entre ellas hay una directiva Main-Class que especifica cual es la clase que contiene el main. Una vez que armas el jar, lo copias en algun directorio, le haces un acceso directo y la JVM se encarga de ejecutarlo sin más tramite.

Los IDE como Netbeans o Eclipse lo hacen en forma automática, pero hasta que le tomes la mano al lenguaje, te recomiendo ejecutarlo desde la linea de comandos.

Saludos!


----------



## aurex (Ago 10, 2009)

Buscate el JCreator que es un IDE sencillo y liviano que te puede ayudar para programas simples como lo que tu necesitas. Yo lo utilizo mucho cuando tenemos que programar algo en java de la escuela. NetBeans aunque es el IDE por excelencia es demasiado pesado para los programitas tipo "hola mundo" que debas correr en consola.
Y si no te convence el JCreator, quiza puedas hacer algun archivo batch que (aunque se correra en la consola) ejecute el comando java por ti.


----------



## foso (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola. Primero gracias por responderme. Me olvidé de comentar que tengo el NetBeans IDE 6.5.1. Ese es el que estoy usando para compilar.
Ezavalla : encontré en el directorio de un programa que hice un archivo manifest.mf , supongo que este es al que vos te referís. Ahora, ese archivo .jar no tengo idea de como crearlo.

Bueno no quiero molestar mucho, si es complicado ni se gasten en responder más. Saludos.

PD: ¿ A que le llaman "Correr en consola" ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2009)

Hace mucho que no uso el Netbeans, pero tenes que buscar la opción de generar la aplicación para deployment o algo por el estilo.
"Corren en consola" significa....eso. Correr desde una ventana de DOS.

Saludos!


----------



## foso (Ago 10, 2009)

Bueno, agradezco la respuesta. Veré como me las arreglo.

Saludos.


----------

